# Push Pole Holders



## SamFishing (Mar 27, 2018)

Thinking of adding new push pole holders only skiff.
What is everyone using and what not to use...


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I would look into the rounded removable screw in ones! They make them in black or stainless. Don’t ask me the brand but if you find em and do it let me know I’d like to add them! I have the original poly hook looking ones and would like to go to eventually!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe those are the v marine ones your are taking about. I think they make both poly ones and aluminum.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Shallow water solutions


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

@Dustin2785 yes I believe so they are nice!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Accon Marine makes the best. I've had them on my old boat since it was built. Pop up and fold down out of the way so I won't trip over it or catch my fly line. I think they make one that has screws so you won't have to cut a hole in your gunnel


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

http://shop.acconmarine.com/products/116-folding-push-pole-holder.aspx


----------



## SamFishing (Mar 27, 2018)

Great responses, still confused. So many options. Looked at the v marine stuff, new vs old ?
Some types are expensive and some are not , is this like a status thing or functionality ?


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Stiffy holders are the most functional IMO and hold the pole best though they don't look as cool as some others. Also, if the rigid mounts made by others bump the dock, they can tear up the deck of your skiff as they don't give like the Stiffy's.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shallow Water Solutions


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have V Marine anodized black pole holders on my Vantage. They have a little piece of bungee to help hold the pole locked in place. They easily unscrew for replacing the bungee and leaving a nearly flush deck.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the V Marine black poly spool design but mounted them with the metal bases. Adds more strength if they get bumped up against the dock. Have held up well and are a clean profile for clearing lines. I did add the bungees for security and always attach them when running long distances.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

scout177 said:


> Stiffy holders are the most functional IMO and hold the pole best though they don't look as cool as some others. Also, if the rigid mounts made by others bump the dock, they can tear up the deck of your skiff as they don't give like the Stiffy's.


I have Accon on mine. I've hit docks,piers and the trailer nothing broke. Why would Stiffys be the only one that will work?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

V-marine seem to be the worst about not holding the pole well. If you don’t tie them down every time chances are at some point your pole is going to bounce out and possibly break. I have seen this happen multiple times on two different buddies skiffs.

I have had the ugly stuffy plastic ones and they work really well.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

This ^^ 

They sure are sexy and basically snag free but are probably the least secure if you don't use the supplied bungees. I love mine but there was that one time I didn't pop the front bungee (really the only one you need when running the skiff) while running a short distance in a heavy chop and my pole bounced out and flew by my face at 25mph..


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Accon like permit chaser said. I've used Vmarine, stiffy and the maverick flip up ones and haven't seen any that hold the pole better. The fact the that they fold down flush is a bonus. I think the only reason boat makers don't use them more is because you have to cut a hole in the gunwhale...but that is just a guess


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The standard Maverick pop ups and the Stiffy's have never let me down.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

What push pole are you getting? I think I remember hearing that some manufacturers won’t honor warranty with v-marine holders. I have v marine and like them but I have had pole fly out multiple times in chop. Luckily my buddy caught it as it was going overboard the last time.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

No matter what push pole holder you use please do this:
Make sure foot is forward and behind/even the nose of the skiff and you will be fine! I see many videos of the push pole 3-4' forward running in a chop and this will make a pole pop out or break...
and the two current companies that make poles want you to use their brand of holders so that is the reason why they warranty it. and if you break a pole using their brand they will send you either for free or charge you for a ferrule kit. so whats the warranty good for other than getting it for free?
Just my .02 as if pp holders are installed right, and placed right, they all work trouble free.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m a fan of the Vmarine holders. As stated above the pole will bounce out in a chop if the bungees aren’t used....so use he bungee, easy fix. They look great and it’s nice to be able to remove them when not in use.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

East Cape said:


> No matter what push pole holder you use please do this:
> Make sure foot is forward and behind/even the nose of the skiff and you will be fine! I see many videos of the push pole 3-4' forward running in a chop and this will make a pole pop out or break...
> and the two current companies that make poles want you to use their brand of holders so that is the reason why they warranty it. and if you break a pole using their brand they will send you either for free or charge you for a ferrule kit. so whats the warranty good for other than getting it for free?
> Just my .02 as if pp holders are installed right, and placed right, they all work trouble free.


One more thing. Put something under you pole to keep it from flaping up and down. I used some small pieces of Sea deck that I doubled up and that old heavy piece of glass don't move


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I use the V Marine poly spools with the metal base, I've had them on 2 skiffs and haven't had the problem with the pole bouncing out YET. When trailering long distance, I wrap the front section with a pool noodle for any highway abuse.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I have v marine polished. I think they're the best for aesthetics and they're pretty functional, too, since you can remove them for a clean deck.

You have to align them so you have some bend in your pole or there won't be enough force to keep it in place. I bungee front and rear while trailering and often don't bungee on the water. There's enough bend to keep the pole in place.

Paul (I think that's the guy's name over at v-marine) also makes 3 sizes of baseplates that are large enough to cover the mounting holes for other holders like the stiffy's. I used the large baseplates on my skiff to cover where the stiffy holders used to be and it looks great.

@East Cape (assuming that's Kevin) makes a great point about pole position.

If you like a good looking skiff, matching your caddy with your push pole holders goes a long ways. v marine wins the caddy pageant, hands down. No offense to Anytide. I had an Anytide caddy on my Phantom and loved it. The fact that you could swing it completely out of the way when not in use was awesome.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

HammerTech Marine, out of Lake Mary, FL makes some sweet ones.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Carivera said:


> HammerTech Marine, out of Lake Mary, FL makes some sweet ones.


That's what I use they work good. I use Hammertech mushroom pole holders as well as the push pole caddy. The only thing I did to modify the pole holders was to get a little heavier duty bungees no big deal. I thought the one that came with it were a little flimsy. Hammertech also has great customer service.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> That's what I use they work good. I use Hammertech mushroom pole holders as well as the push pole caddy. The only thing I did to modify the pole holders was to get a little heavier duty bungees no big deal. I thought the one that came with it were a little flimsy. Hammertech also has great customer service.



They haven't been an issue yet for me though it may not hurt to upgrade them. I will be picking up the Push Pole Caddy soon.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Carivera said:


> They haven't been an issue yet for me though it may not hurt to upgrade them. I will be picking up the Push Pole Caddy soon.


I changed the bungees out first thing. Not a big deal. I just thought they were a little small. I always have all kinds of bungees and straps laying around the garage so it didn't take any special effort.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Check these little sweeties out.... a good friend hooked me up with a pair...makes them at his machine shop.....


----------

